#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  What are your favorite web series in English?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

I am not familiar with the web series. Actually, it's been a year I stop watching TV shows or movies because I focused myself on reading. So in This 2020 for a change, I would like to spend my leisure time on we series. Can you guys share me some web series name that is both entertaining and informative?

----------


## elena125

My favorite tv series is "The Walking Dead".

----------

